# America vs Monterey



## andy26129 (May 13, 2012)

Decide.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 13, 2012)

EoF wins.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 13, 2012)

What is America vs Monterey? Some kind of court case?

EDIT: Realized it's sports, so I don't care.


----------



## Necron (May 13, 2012)

Monterrey 

...wait, shoudn't be this in the football thread?


----------



## lufere7 (May 13, 2012)

lol watching this game right now, but why does it have it's own thread? Almost no one here knows Mexican football.
Also, I hope America loses.


----------



## Vladimir (May 13, 2012)

As they say around here: "Eres puto y le vas al América!". 
Everyone on my house is watching that game, but i've never cared about soccer .
I must admit i'm shocked to see a thread about Mexican soccer on this forum


----------



## andy26129 (May 13, 2012)

Still America even if they are losing. Ha


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2012)

This is a game now?


----------

